# Topped 2-Mag Pouches



## lrs143 (Jul 23, 2014)

These are very solid. Made from 1000 Denier Nylon, Mil-spec webbing and elastic.

I prefer topped pouches just to keep the crud off my magazines. The top flap can be folded inside if you're not going anywhere for a while.
Thoughts?


----------



## x SF med (Jul 24, 2014)

Do you make them for the FN metric .308 mags?


----------



## lrs143 (Jul 24, 2014)

20 Rd?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, mo-bettah if the other variant will fit FAL/SCAR/PMAG manufacture/design 308 20 rounders.   You'd get more exposure then, since there's a fair few here (and friends o mine) that run battle rifles.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 24, 2014)

FN/FAL Metric 20 round mags....   yuppers, that's be them.


----------

